# Possible sore mouth??



## chandasue (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll get a picture up in a while...

Joy and excitement has been greatly subdued. I picked up my new lamanchas today but I didn't see a lesion on the buckling's mouth until I got home. I didn't load him into my vehicle, the breeder did and I didn't get a good look at him prior. Well it was just a matter of time I guess before I'd get stuck with a problem... Anyone use the sore mouth vaccine? Does it work ok or is it going cause more problems in the future like the CL vaccine can do? I'm wondering if I should vaccinate everyone else for sore mouth now.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never dealt with soremouth (or face lesions of any sort *knock on wood*), but lesions seem to be popping up on this forum a lot more lately than usual.  Experts, is there a reason for this?  It's like all at once several folks have been faced with lesions/suspected soremouth and it makes me wonder why the sudden spike in cases... 

Chandasue- I'm hoping someone will say something like "oh yeah, wet Springtime weather is the perfect time for bacterial skin infections, i.e. not soremouth," but I haven't a clue.  I know wet weather often brings bacterial dermatitis, but the goat's face isn't likely to stay damp or come in contact with bacteria the way an udder would.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 2, 2011)

I have no idea honestly. This one is new to me. It doesn't really look like pics online but there seems to be quite a range of what it can look like. He doesn't hold still for long. I can try to get a better pic in a couple days when I have someone that can hold him still. I'm a little surprised coming from such a well known breeder. She handed me a packet of papers and said everything was in there, well there's no vet certificate and I thought she needed that to transport goats across state lines. So now I don't know what to think. Did she forget them? Did she not have the vet check them over? I bought from her because she seemed to be so thorough about diseases and such.

BUT more importantly-- I know people can get it. What is the risk to me, my child, and I'm preggo besides so does that add any risk to my pregnancy if it is sore mouth? How does it spread and how do we prevent that from happening? I'm compulsively washing my hands. 

Edit: He also has a drippy nose...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

My daugher got it on her hands, just itchy /dry skin blisters more or less. (Forgive me, it's been a few years).  Let's just say she was NOT much of a hand washer...
I spent a LOT more time w/ the goats and never caught it.  

Wear rubber gloves any time you have to handle anything w/ soremouth, change shoes in between pens, etc.

I bought the vaccine but never used it...the 2 kids (1 newly bought, who infected my other one) who got it was as far as it spread...and scraping the skin and dabbing the vaccine on just seemed a bit more than I wanted to do at the time.

It doesn't really look like it in your pic, but I've only seen it 2x in many years.

I was going to say, "Must be the wet spring weather causing a spike"...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 2, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/535_img_2356sm.jpg
> 
> I have no idea honestly. This one is new to me. It doesn't really look like pics online but there seems to be quite a range of what it can look like. He doesn't hold still for long. I can try to get a better pic in a couple days when I have someone that can hold him still. I'm a little surprised coming from such a well known breeder. She handed me a packet of papers and said everything was in there, well there's no vet certificate and I thought she needed that to transport goats across state lines. So now I don't know what to think. Did she forget them? Did she not have the vet check them over? I bought from her because she seemed to be so thorough about diseases and such.
> 
> ...


The scabs spread soremouth, and it is contagious to people, you can get sores on your hands, and arms, ect.... I am not sure if there is a risk to your pregnancy.

the scabs can live in your barn in dry places protected from the weather and infect another animal that has never been exposed months and years later, Outside on pasture conditions the virust can't survive as well. Putting her somewhere that you can clean up well and wash and disenfect will help from spreading it on your farm.

I am not really seeing it on the photo, but it can look different depending on the strain, But it would look crusty or scabby. 

You don't want to be rubbing against her with your clothes and getting scabs carried around your property. 

Did you transport or did she?  If you transported across state lines it should be decided between you and the breeder who is going to be responsible for the vet coming out and looking at the animal. If she came across state lines,then that was her responsibility.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9509


Some more info on preventing the spread of soremouth.

We had 4 showsheep that broke with it, there was no question what it was their mouths were covered in scabs. the above link discribs how we took care of the animals for nearlyl 6 to 8 weeks while the scabs fell off.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The breeder and I are going back and forth now on what to do. She is willing to take them all back but it breaks my heart since we waited so long for them and they are just beautiful goats. She's uncertain if it is sore mouth or not but it is a possibility as she had some trouble last year with a new buck. She brought them across state lines, I met her about an hour from here, so I believe the paperwork to be her responsibility as well.

What's the best thing to disinfect everything with? Bleach water or do I need to get something stronger?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

Most of the time, health papers are "at the buyer's expense"...


----------



## chandasue (Apr 2, 2011)

Well it turns out the paperwork to be quite the misunderstanding and I think we've worked out a solution. I'm keeping the does and hope that they haven't caught it and she's taking the buck back.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

That's fantastic your breeder is willing to work with you and do the right thing.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 3, 2011)

I'VE HAD TO DEAL WITH IT THIS YEAR, ONLY BECAUSE SOMEONE TOOK HOME ONE OF MY BUCKS AND THREE DAYS LATER WANTED THEIR MONEY BACK CAUSE HE HAD "SOREMOUTH" NEEDLESS TO SAY I PUT HIM AWAY FROM THE OTHER KIDS, FOUR DAYS AGO A YOUNGER NUBIE GOT IT(I THINK A NIPPLE GOT MISUSED) SO THEY ARE PENNED TOGATHER, EVERYONE ELSE IS CLEAN, WE USE RUBBER GLOVES, AND THEY HAVE THEIR OWN NIPPLES NOW!!! NO MORE MISTAKES,,, THEIR STRAW WILL BE SHOVELED OUT AND BURNT, THEY HAVEN'T BEEN EXPOSE TO MY OUTSIDE GROUNDS, BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE LITTLE BUCK WAS EXPOSED TO WHEN HE WAS GONE, YESTURDAY WE DISBUDDED HEADS, AND WORE GLOVES WITH THE LITTLE DOELING AND THEN WE BURNT THOSE AS WELL. TRYING TO KEEP IT FROM HITTING ALL MY BABIES. WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF RAIN IN THE LAST MONTH, I DON'T KNOW WHY IT'S CREEPING UP LIKE IT IS, ISOLATION IS THE ONLY SOLUTION, AND THEN DEEP CLEANING.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so relieved to have it all taken care of as well. I've soaked the area he was in with a very concentrated bleach solution and I'll probably hit it again after it dries. It isn't the most horrid things to have to deal with but hopefully we've nipped it in the bud before it spreads. I guess we'll know in the future if we didn't get it taken care of fast enough.


----------

